# Is Whey protein really bullshit?



## god hand (Jul 6, 2005)

So, I just got another email newsletter today from that guy Im sure many of you hear from on a regular basis: Wade McNutt. Today, hes railing against Protein sources commonly used.

Id like some of you knowledgeable guys to please comment on this rather outrageous statement that appears in the middle of the newsletter:
--------------------------------------------
"You may be surprised to find out that most whey proteins on the market and advertised in magazines are totally useless to when it comes to building muscle. Most whey proteins sold move through your digestive tract too fast, which doesn't allow you to absorb all of the amino acids you need. Without a massive amount of digestive enzymes, whey is the sugar or crack cocaine of protein.

Generally, whey flies out of your digestive system into your toilet almost as soon as you put it in your body. This leaves you with messed up blood sugar levels, and you craving for more food, not too mention no muscle growth.

What you must find is a premium protein blend that allows slower digestion and maximal absorption of the amino acids to feed your working muscles. "

I just want to know what you all think about this.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 6, 2005)

just what you said...


----------



## furion joe (Jul 6, 2005)

*from what I've read...*

Sounds like he doesn't know what he's talking about and he doesn't even offer any scientific data to support his argument.  This in itself should put up a red flag for the reader.  If he does this kind of ranting all the time, I would suggest terminating the subscription.  

With a little research, you will find that his claims on whey protein are invalid, unsubstantiated, and irresponsible.  

Here's a few links to get you started:

http://www.wheyprotein.com/sec5.html

http://www.wheyprotein.com/index.html

Never heard of the guy until today.


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2005)

furion joe said:
			
		

> Sounds like he doesn't know what he's talking about and he doesn't even offer any scientific data to support his argument.  This in itself should put up a red flag for the reader.  If he does this kind of ranting all the time, I would suggest terminating the subscription.
> 
> With a little research, you will find that his claims on whey protein are invalid, unsubstantiated, and irresponsible.
> 
> ...


A web site from a company that sells whey protein, is hardly "scientific data or a unbiased source".


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> A web site from a company that sells whey protein, is hardly "scientific data or a unbiased source".


was just about to say that... wheyprotein.com


----------



## furion joe (Jul 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> A web site from a company that sells whey protein, is hardly "scientific data or a unbiased source".




The links are just for a start, and there is a section that has references.

Take a peek?     

http://www.wheyprotein.com/ref.html


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

Whey is good. I noticed a nice improvement using it.


----------



## god hand (Jul 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> A web site from a company that sells whey protein, is hardly "scientific data or a unbiased source".


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2005)

furion joe said:
			
		

> The links are just for a start, and there is a section that has references.
> 
> Take a peek?
> 
> http://www.wheyprotein.com/ref.html


             Whats your commission???????????????????


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 6, 2005)

Scientific or not I know that my whey protein has been going straight through me lately, so to speak.   I have wondered how much Im benefiting from it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Scientific or not I know that my whey protein has been going straight through me lately, so to speak.   I have wondered how much Im benefiting from it.


Could it be the brand, what do you mix it with?


----------



## furion joe (Jul 6, 2005)

*How about this one?*

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/reviews/whey.htm


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Could it be the brand, what do you mix it with?



I have recently switched to ATW.  Im mixing with water usually, sometimes skim milk.    I have heard of others having "stomach issues" with ATW and I didnt have much trouble thru the first few pounds but now Im reaching the bottom of the 5lb tub and I almost dread taking it.   Its helped me adjust my diet to get MORE protein from foods and less from shakes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

furion joe said:
			
		

> http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/reviews/whey.htm





> Whey Protein
> Supplement Review
> By Dr. John M Berardi, Ph.D.
> First published at www.johnberardi.com, Dec 27 2003.
> ...



I See....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> I have recently switched to ATW.  Im mixing with water usually, sometimes skim milk.    I have heard of others having "stomach issues" with ATW and I didnt have much trouble thru the first few pounds but now Im reaching the bottom of the 5lb tub and I almost dread taking it.   Its helped me adjust my diet to get MORE protein from foods and less from shakes.


Could it be possible that it went bad? Does Whey go bad?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Could it be possible that it went bad? Does Whey go bad?


Maybe after a LONG time, but this stuff is barely a month old at best.  I dont think that it being "old" is the issue at all...I went thru 3 tubs of O.N.'s protein and didnt have any problems.   I was out of town for 3 days and felt great NOT taking any protein shakes, I come back Monday and start my day off with my usual shake and a couple of hours later all the same symptoms were back.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

That's strange, so why don't you go back to O.N.?


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2005)

furion joe said:
			
		

> http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/reviews/whey.htm


----------



## god hand (Jul 6, 2005)

At first, whey went through my stomach like a fucking samurai sword. Now I am use to it. Have I seen any results? Of course not! Well........kind of.


----------



## god hand (Jul 6, 2005)

Foreman are you anti Whey?


----------



## funkdocta (Jul 7, 2005)

the reflex instant whey i used seemed to work very well while i was bulking. I took it with milk which maybe helped with it absorbtion? It could also have been due to the fact that protein absorbtion is higher/faster while on cycle?

 I personally will be mixing it up on my next bulking cycle. Using whey twice a day (1 morning and 1 after workout) then casien last thing at night.


----------



## LAM (Jul 7, 2005)

funkdocta said:
			
		

> the reflex instant whey i used seemed to work very well while i was bulking. I took it with milk which maybe helped with it absorbtion?



milk is high on the insulin index which makes it rather anabolic.  the insulin receptor signaling pathway increases the uptake of amino acids in myocytes (muscle cells) and increases the rate of muscle protein synthesis


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jul 7, 2005)

furion joe said:
			
		

> The links are just for a start, and there is a section that has references.
> 
> Take a peek?
> 
> http://www.wheyprotein.com/ref.html




lol, NitroTech has "research" on the back of their cans...  nitrotech is, according to that, like 2000 times better.  do you believe it?


----------



## bballstud (Jul 7, 2005)

dude dont worry all protein is b.s dont eat it or drink it not good for u hahaha!!


----------



## lpz213 (Jul 7, 2005)

bullshit claims, whoever wrote this is wack. whey protein is one of the best products
in the world.


----------



## god hand (Jul 7, 2005)

Crack is one of the best products in the world.


----------



## bballstud (Jul 7, 2005)

is that y u asked this stuiped ass questions god hand?


----------



## funkdocta (Jul 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> milk is high on the insulin index which makes it rather anabolic. the insulin receptor signaling pathway increases the uptake of amino acids in myocytes (muscle cells) and increases the rate of muscle protein synthesis


 thank you for clearing that up Dr.LAM


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

bballstud said:
			
		

> is that y u asked this stuiped ass questions god hand?


Its not stupid.........


----------



## maze (Jul 10, 2005)

Whey protein stays in the system for 90 minutes.

Casein protein stays in the system for 7 hours.

I.e., in 90 minutes (or less) the whey protein quit working.

Sources: British Journal of Nutrition (1993) vol. 70, pp. 139-146; Strength and Conditional Journal (December 2003) vol. 25, pp. 70-71.


----------

